# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Máxima Medisch Centrum, Veldhoven)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Máxima Medisch Centrum)
De Run 4600
Veldhoven

Bezoek de website van Máxima Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Máxima Medisch Centrum, Veldhoven).*

----------

